# Zimbabwe: a new wave of land seizures?



## High_Gravity

Zimbabwe: a new wave of land seizures?









> A country still reeling under the economic meltdown of the controversial land reform, Zimbabwe is on the brink of yet another potentially damaging economic exercise: seizing white-controlled companies in urban centers and mines through out the country.
> 
> Under the banner of the 21st February Movement, an organization formed in line with President Robert Mugabes birthday, Zanu PF youths are indiscriminately invading white- and foreign-owned companies under the controversial Indigenization and Economic Empowerment Act, which requires that foreigners possess 41 percent of shares while the rest goes to indigenous people.
> 
> While compliance should be executed in boardrooms, young members of the Zimbabwe African National Union -- Patriotic Front, led by President Mugabe, have adopted the violent land reform style of grabbing the companies, at times forcing the closure of strategic economic units and at the same time causing mayhem, especially in the capital, Harare. It's a method that was used in the past decade against white-owned farms, and which has been blamed for a severe drop in food production. Once a food-exporter, Zimbabwe now is a recipient of food aid.
> 
> Press reports in Zimbabwe suggests that the rogue youths have literally taken over Harare by invading almost all council properties, car parks, ranks, markets and open spaces meant for council projects, saying they were taking over what rightly belonged to them.
> 
> Home Affairs co-minister Mrs. Theresa Makone has said she had given up on trying to control the youths.
> 
> In my constituency, there is chaos, and ZANU PF youths have finished building a base and there is nothing I can do to stop their invasions," Ms. Makone told NewsDay newspaper. "I and the deputy mayor are in the same area and we have a problem. When I wanted to develop, they denied me. There is nothing we can do...."
> 
> ZANU PF spokesperson Rugare Gumbo has disowned the youths, saying they were members of the opposition, while his party secretary for administration Didymus Mutasa recently claimed responsibility for the violence that rocked Parliament Building, saying they would defend the youths if they were arrested.
> 
> In Zimbabwes second-largest city, Bulawayo, the same youths have occupied buildings owned by Zimbabweans of Asian origin for the past year, claiming it was part of their indigenization drive to pass businesses onto black people. Prejudice against Africans of Asian origin is common throughout the continent because of their prominent place in business affairs. African politicians of the past, such as Uganda's former dictator Idi Amin, once targeted Asian merchants and landowners.
> 
> While land invasions were aimed at "taking back" land owned by white commercial farmers and giving it to the poor, the violent land reform which started in 1995 has left thousands of farm workers without jobs and forced hundreds of white farmers to flee to countries such as Zambia and Nigeria.
> 
> Political commentator Hopewell Gumbo says that the current wave of invasions could finish off those few sections of the economy that still function.
> 
> This is another exercise which spells doom for Zimbabwe, particularly on the economic front," says Mr. Gumbo. "The unfortunate reality is that while in the Government of National Unity, the MDC is trying to heal the battered economy, Zanu PF is pulling in another direction.



Zimbabwe: a new wave of land seizures? - CSMonitor.com


----------



## LAfrique

High_Gravity said:


> Zimbabwe: a new wave of land seizures?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A country still reeling under the economic meltdown of the controversial land reform, Zimbabwe is on the brink of yet another potentially damaging economic exercise: seizing white-controlled companies in urban centers and mines through out the country.
> 
> Under the banner of the 21st February Movement, an organization formed in line with President Robert Mugabe&#8217;s birthday, Zanu PF youths are indiscriminately invading white- and foreign-owned companies under the controversial Indigenization and Economic Empowerment Act, which requires that foreigners possess 41 percent of shares while the rest goes to indigenous people.
> 
> While compliance should be executed in boardrooms, young members of the Zimbabwe African National Union -- Patriotic Front, led by President Mugabe, have adopted the violent land reform style of grabbing the companies, at times forcing the closure of strategic economic units and at the same time causing mayhem, especially in the capital, Harare. It's a method that was used in the past decade against white-owned farms, and which has been blamed for a severe drop in food production. Once a food-exporter, Zimbabwe now is a recipient of food aid.
> 
> Press reports in Zimbabwe suggests that the &#8220;rogue&#8221; youths have &#8220;literally taken over Harare by invading almost all council properties, car parks, ranks, markets and open spaces meant for council projects,&#8221; saying they were taking over what &#8220;rightly belonged&#8221; to them.
> 
> Home Affairs co-minister Mrs. Theresa Makone has said she had given up on trying to control the youths.
> 
> &#8220;In my constituency, there is chaos, and ZANU PF youths have finished building a base and there is nothing I can do to stop their invasions," Ms. Makone told NewsDay newspaper. "I and the deputy mayor are in the same area and we have a problem. When I wanted to develop, they denied me. There is nothing we can do...."
> 
> ZANU PF spokesperson Rugare Gumbo has disowned the youths, saying they were members of the opposition, while his party secretary for administration Didymus Mutasa recently claimed responsibility for the violence that rocked Parliament Building, saying they would defend the youths if they were arrested.
> 
> In Zimbabwe&#8217;s second-largest city, Bulawayo, the same youths have occupied buildings owned by Zimbabweans of Asian origin for the past year, claiming it was part of their indigenization drive to pass businesses onto black people. Prejudice against Africans of Asian origin is common throughout the continent because of their prominent place in business affairs. African politicians of the past, such as Uganda's former dictator Idi Amin, once targeted Asian merchants and landowners.
> 
> While land invasions were aimed at "taking back" land owned by white commercial farmers and giving it to the poor, the violent land reform which started in 1995 has left thousands of farm workers without jobs and forced hundreds of white farmers to flee to countries such as Zambia and Nigeria.
> 
> Political commentator Hopewell Gumbo says that the current wave of invasions could finish off those few sections of the economy that still function.
> 
> &#8220;This is another exercise which spells doom for Zimbabwe, particularly on the economic front," says Mr. Gumbo. "The unfortunate reality is that while in the Government of National Unity, the MDC is trying to heal the battered economy, Zanu PF is pulling in another direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimbabwe: a new wave of land seizures? - CSMonitor.com
Click to expand...



I believe the Zimbabwe land seizures where aimed at giving back lands to rightful owners - the natives. And as per joblessness:

I am of the opinion that Africans are jobless and starve for lack of knowledge and false indoctrination by Western propagandists. I just find so hard to understand how Africans in Africa with all the natural resources can go jobless or starve.


----------



## westwall

LAfrique said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimbabwe: a new wave of land seizures?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A country still reeling under the economic meltdown of the controversial land reform, Zimbabwe is on the brink of yet another potentially damaging economic exercise: seizing white-controlled companies in urban centers and mines through out the country.
> 
> Under the banner of the 21st February Movement, an organization formed in line with President Robert Mugabes birthday, Zanu PF youths are indiscriminately invading white- and foreign-owned companies under the controversial Indigenization and Economic Empowerment Act, which requires that foreigners possess 41 percent of shares while the rest goes to indigenous people.
> 
> While compliance should be executed in boardrooms, young members of the Zimbabwe African National Union -- Patriotic Front, led by President Mugabe, have adopted the violent land reform style of grabbing the companies, at times forcing the closure of strategic economic units and at the same time causing mayhem, especially in the capital, Harare. It's a method that was used in the past decade against white-owned farms, and which has been blamed for a severe drop in food production. Once a food-exporter, Zimbabwe now is a recipient of food aid.
> 
> Press reports in Zimbabwe suggests that the rogue youths have literally taken over Harare by invading almost all council properties, car parks, ranks, markets and open spaces meant for council projects, saying they were taking over what rightly belonged to them.
> 
> Home Affairs co-minister Mrs. Theresa Makone has said she had given up on trying to control the youths.
> 
> In my constituency, there is chaos, and ZANU PF youths have finished building a base and there is nothing I can do to stop their invasions," Ms. Makone told NewsDay newspaper. "I and the deputy mayor are in the same area and we have a problem. When I wanted to develop, they denied me. There is nothing we can do...."
> 
> ZANU PF spokesperson Rugare Gumbo has disowned the youths, saying they were members of the opposition, while his party secretary for administration Didymus Mutasa recently claimed responsibility for the violence that rocked Parliament Building, saying they would defend the youths if they were arrested.
> 
> In Zimbabwes second-largest city, Bulawayo, the same youths have occupied buildings owned by Zimbabweans of Asian origin for the past year, claiming it was part of their indigenization drive to pass businesses onto black people. Prejudice against Africans of Asian origin is common throughout the continent because of their prominent place in business affairs. African politicians of the past, such as Uganda's former dictator Idi Amin, once targeted Asian merchants and landowners.
> 
> While land invasions were aimed at "taking back" land owned by white commercial farmers and giving it to the poor, the violent land reform which started in 1995 has left thousands of farm workers without jobs and forced hundreds of white farmers to flee to countries such as Zambia and Nigeria.
> 
> Political commentator Hopewell Gumbo says that the current wave of invasions could finish off those few sections of the economy that still function.
> 
> This is another exercise which spells doom for Zimbabwe, particularly on the economic front," says Mr. Gumbo. "The unfortunate reality is that while in the Government of National Unity, the MDC is trying to heal the battered economy, Zanu PF is pulling in another direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimbabwe: a new wave of land seizures? - CSMonitor.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the Zimbabwe land seizures where aimed at giving back lands to rigthful owners - the natives. And as per joblessness:
> 
> I am of the opinion that Africans are jobless and starve for lack of knowledge and false indoctrination by Western propagandists. I just find so hard to understand how Africans in Africa with all the natural resources can go jobless or starve.
Click to expand...








Because they are ruled by insane morons like Mugabe.  With his enlightened leadership a country that was once a breadbasket for the continent is now starving.  Hopefully some other enlightened types will retire him and put someone in that has an operational brain.  Of course that is true of most of Africa.  Corruption is job one for the leadership.


----------



## High_Gravity

LAfrique said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimbabwe: a new wave of land seizures?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A country still reeling under the economic meltdown of the controversial land reform, Zimbabwe is on the brink of yet another potentially damaging economic exercise: seizing white-controlled companies in urban centers and mines through out the country.
> 
> Under the banner of the 21st February Movement, an organization formed in line with President Robert Mugabes birthday, Zanu PF youths are indiscriminately invading white- and foreign-owned companies under the controversial Indigenization and Economic Empowerment Act, which requires that foreigners possess 41 percent of shares while the rest goes to indigenous people.
> 
> While compliance should be executed in boardrooms, young members of the Zimbabwe African National Union -- Patriotic Front, led by President Mugabe, have adopted the violent land reform style of grabbing the companies, at times forcing the closure of strategic economic units and at the same time causing mayhem, especially in the capital, Harare. It's a method that was used in the past decade against white-owned farms, and which has been blamed for a severe drop in food production. Once a food-exporter, Zimbabwe now is a recipient of food aid.
> 
> Press reports in Zimbabwe suggests that the rogue youths have literally taken over Harare by invading almost all council properties, car parks, ranks, markets and open spaces meant for council projects, saying they were taking over what rightly belonged to them.
> 
> Home Affairs co-minister Mrs. Theresa Makone has said she had given up on trying to control the youths.
> 
> In my constituency, there is chaos, and ZANU PF youths have finished building a base and there is nothing I can do to stop their invasions," Ms. Makone told NewsDay newspaper. "I and the deputy mayor are in the same area and we have a problem. When I wanted to develop, they denied me. There is nothing we can do...."
> 
> ZANU PF spokesperson Rugare Gumbo has disowned the youths, saying they were members of the opposition, while his party secretary for administration Didymus Mutasa recently claimed responsibility for the violence that rocked Parliament Building, saying they would defend the youths if they were arrested.
> 
> In Zimbabwes second-largest city, Bulawayo, the same youths have occupied buildings owned by Zimbabweans of Asian origin for the past year, claiming it was part of their indigenization drive to pass businesses onto black people. Prejudice against Africans of Asian origin is common throughout the continent because of their prominent place in business affairs. African politicians of the past, such as Uganda's former dictator Idi Amin, once targeted Asian merchants and landowners.
> 
> While land invasions were aimed at "taking back" land owned by white commercial farmers and giving it to the poor, the violent land reform which started in 1995 has left thousands of farm workers without jobs and forced hundreds of white farmers to flee to countries such as Zambia and Nigeria.
> 
> Political commentator Hopewell Gumbo says that the current wave of invasions could finish off those few sections of the economy that still function.
> 
> This is another exercise which spells doom for Zimbabwe, particularly on the economic front," says Mr. Gumbo. "The unfortunate reality is that while in the Government of National Unity, the MDC is trying to heal the battered economy, Zanu PF is pulling in another direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimbabwe: a new wave of land seizures? - CSMonitor.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the Zimbabwe land seizures where aimed at giving back lands to rigthful owners - the natives. And as per joblessness:
> 
> I am of the opinion that Africans are jobless and starve for lack of knowledge and false indoctrination by Western propagandists. I just find so hard to understand how Africans in Africa with all the natural resources can go jobless or starve.
Click to expand...


Because just throwing out the white farmers was a retarded bone headed racist move, just taking away the farms from the whites and just handing the land over to poor Blacks was stupid because the poor blacks don't know how to work the land, so the farms are rotting away and the people are starving. The smart move would have been to keep the white farmers and have them teach the Blacks how to work the land, and than buy out the white farms with a big check, now just toss them out into the streets.


----------



## yidnar

Whites have no business in Africa !! Get the hell out and let the blacks work it out amongst themselves !! and in 50 yrs when they have become extinct whites can move in and utilize the unlimited resources !!


----------



## Douger

I failed geography. From the pics, I must ask ? Is Zimbabwe a suburb of Chicago ?


----------



## yidnar

Douger said:


> I failed geography. From the pics, I must ask ? Is Zimbabwe a suburb of Chicago ?


NAHH ...thats Oakland ..


----------



## LAfrique

High_Gravity said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimbabwe: a new wave of land seizures?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimbabwe: a new wave of land seizures? - CSMonitor.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the Zimbabwe land seizures where aimed at giving back lands to rightful owners - the natives. And as per joblessness:
> 
> I am of the opinion that Africans are jobless and starve for lack of knowledge and false indoctrination by Western propagandists. I just find so hard to understand how Africans in Africa with all the natural resources can go jobless or starve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because just throwing out the white farmers was a retarded bone headed racist move, just taking away the farms from the whites and just handing the land over to poor Blacks was stupid because the poor blacks don't know how to work the land, so the farms are rotting away and the people are starving. The smart move would have been to keep the white farmers and have them teach the Blacks how to work the land, and than buy out the white farms with a big check, now just toss them out into the streets.
Click to expand...



*It was racist and inhumane of immigrants to occupy land, mistreat and impose upon the natives*. I do not see how taking back land to give to rightful owners is "racist"?


----------



## martybegan

LAfrique said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the Zimbabwe land seizures where aimed at giving back lands to rightful owners - the natives. And as per joblessness:
> 
> I am of the opinion that Africans are jobless and starve for lack of knowledge and false indoctrination by Western propagandists. I just find so hard to understand how Africans in Africa with all the natural resources can go jobless or starve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because just throwing out the white farmers was a retarded bone headed racist move, just taking away the farms from the whites and just handing the land over to poor Blacks was stupid because the poor blacks don't know how to work the land, so the farms are rotting away and the people are starving. The smart move would have been to keep the white farmers and have them teach the Blacks how to work the land, and than buy out the white farms with a big check, now just toss them out into the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *It was racist and inhumane of immigrants to occupy land, mistreat and impose upon the natives*. I do not see how taking back land to give to rightful owners is "racist"?
Click to expand...


Because now that the land is in the hands of the "rightful" owners, its being misused. So in return for some petty revenge the locals have destroyed thier economy and replaced on group of bosses (the brits) for another (thier own elite).


----------



## Tank

Whites should stop feeding Africa


----------



## High_Gravity

LAfrique said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the Zimbabwe land seizures where aimed at giving back lands to rightful owners - the natives. And as per joblessness:
> 
> I am of the opinion that Africans are jobless and starve for lack of knowledge and false indoctrination by Western propagandists. I just find so hard to understand how Africans in Africa with all the natural resources can go jobless or starve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because just throwing out the white farmers was a retarded bone headed racist move, just taking away the farms from the whites and just handing the land over to poor Blacks was stupid because the poor blacks don't know how to work the land, so the farms are rotting away and the people are starving. The smart move would have been to keep the white farmers and have them teach the Blacks how to work the land, and than buy out the white farms with a big check, now just toss them out into the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *It was racist and inhumane of immigrants to occupy land, mistreat and impose upon the natives*. I do not see how taking back land to give to rightful owners is "racist"?
Click to expand...


Because the land is rotting and the people are starving, and it was racist because they specifically targeted the white farmers.


----------



## kola_yusuf

How long will this continue?


----------



## westwall

kola_yusuf said:


> How long will this continue?






Until the country starves to death or begins attacking its neighbors in an effort to re-direct it's starving peoples attention.  Then, finally a revolution, and the cycle begins again.


----------



## waltky

Guess the reason he's lived so long is the Devil don't want him either...

*Mugabe Turns 88, Vows to Stay in Power*
_February 21, 2012 - Zimbabwe's President Robert Mugabe has marked his 88th birthday with a series of interviews in which he insists he will call for elections this year._


> However, analysts say it is unlikely he will defy regional leaders who insist that a new constitution, endorsed in a referendum, be in place before elections are held.  Mugabe told Zimbabwe state television that he will do whatever it takes to ensure that they are held.  "But definitely I will then exercise my presidential powers in accordance with the main constitution, the principal constitution of the country, and announce when the election will take place," he said. "And I will do this."
> 
> But in order to do this, Mugabe will have to withdraw from the 2008 Global Political Agreement, or GPA, which brought about the power-sharing government in his country. The agreement was backed by the Southern African Development Community, the SADC.  "We will tell SADC what the problem is, and SADC cannot compel us to continue on an exercise which is futile," he said. "And I am sure that there is greater wisdom on the part of SADC, and anyway the GPA states that a party can resign from it, reject it completely, and once a rejection takes [place], we revert then to our existing constitution. A constitution on which all these years we have based ourselves, and that becomes also the basis of an election."
> 
> Ibbo Mandaza, an author and a founder of SAPES Trust, a regional think tank, said rather than winning the support of the SADC and the African Union, Mugabe is likely to incur their wrath if he unilaterally calls for an election. Their patience with the aging leader, he said, is wearing thin.  "The SADC and the AU are getting increasingly impatient with Mugabe, and he should know that many feel he has overstayed," said Mandaza. "Many feel that this is mainly his problem that has led to the GPA, and that he of all people should not be seen to be in the way of a process towards the recovery of Zimbabwe."
> 
> MORE



See also:

*Dozens of People Face Eviction From Zimbabwe Farms*
_February 21, 2012 - Harare government prosecutes dozens of farm workers and their families_


> It has been more than 10 years since President Robert Mugabes government began seizing white-owned commercial farms for redistribution to poor blacks.  The beneficiaries were his supporters, however, with many of the elite, including the presidential couple, acquiring multiple farms. The seizures in Zimbabwe left thousands of farm hands, who used to work for the white farmers, jobless, destitute and facing eviction.
> 
> Workers at the Mgutu Farm in Mazowe, about 40 kilometers north of Harare, are deliberating their looming eviction. It follows a complaint by new owner Kingstone Dutiro to the authorities that they are illegally occupying his land. Dutiro acquired the land after Archie Black, the original owner, was evicted in 2000.  The state is now prosecuting the 85 workers who, with their families, face eviction. The farm workers, mostly of Malawian origin, have worked on the farm for many years, some for more than four decades. They say they have nowhere to go.
> 
> Painful repercussions
> 
> Seventy-two-year-old Binias Yolamu, who came to Zimbabwe in 1964 from Mozambique when he was 24, no longer has any links with his birth place.  I worked here for 48 years. I grew up here. I will die here. When the white farmer [Archie Black] left, he said the compound, the engine to pump water and electricity was all ours," Yolamu said. "I will go nowhere. All my relatives in Mozambique perished during the civil war of the 1970-80s. I have forgotten everything about Mozambique. I will die in Zimbabwe and here at this farm.
> 
> Tarisayi Papaya, a 42-year-old widow with five children, is one of the farm workers facing eviction. She thinks Mugabes land reform has taken a wrong turn.  It is painful that we are now being evicted from this farm. When the land reform started we were all excited. We were told that all black people would live together peacefully," said Papaya. "Now the government has turned against us. We hope there will be divine intervention to ensure that we are not evicted.
> 
> MORE


----------



## Katzndogz

Someone must still be growing food.  That has to stop.

Zimbabwe used to Rhodesia.  It was known as the breadbasket of Africa.  The farms, ranches and orchards of Rhodesia could feed the entire continent.

When the farms were seized and redistributed to the natives it wasn't simply misused.  It was destroyed.  Most of the white farmers were killed along with any natives that worked on the farms.  The crops were burned in the fields, orchards were burned with fruit still on the trees, entire herds were slaughtered and their bodies left to rot.  

With total irony, after the farmers were driven off or killed and the nation started to tip into starvation, the blame was laid totally at the racist whites who were taking revenge by forcing the people into hunger.


----------



## High_Gravity

Katzndogz said:


> Someone must still be growing food.  That has to stop.
> 
> Zimbabwe used to Rhodesia.  It was known as the breadbasket of Africa.  The farms, ranches and orchards of Rhodesia could feed the entire continent.
> 
> When the farms were seized and redistributed to the natives it wasn't simply misused.  It was destroyed.  Most of the white farmers were killed along with any natives that worked on the farms.  The crops were burned in the fields, orchards were burned with fruit still on the trees, entire herds were slaughtered and their bodies left to rot.
> 
> With total irony, after the farmers were driven off or killed and the nation started to tip into starvation, the blame was laid totally at the racist whites who were taking revenge by forcing the people into hunger.



The way that whole situation was handled was wrong, they should have let the white farmers keep their land, what nobody talks about is the white farmers employed tens of thousands of Blacks, now those jobs are gone too.


----------



## Ropey

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone must still be growing food.  That has to stop.
> 
> Zimbabwe used to Rhodesia.  It was known as the breadbasket of Africa.  The farms, ranches and orchards of Rhodesia could feed the entire continent.
> 
> When the farms were seized and redistributed to the natives it wasn't simply misused.  It was destroyed.  Most of the white farmers were killed along with any natives that worked on the farms.  The crops were burned in the fields, orchards were burned with fruit still on the trees, entire herds were slaughtered and their bodies left to rot.
> 
> With total irony, after the farmers were driven off or killed and the nation started to tip into starvation, the blame was laid totally at the racist whites who were taking revenge by forcing the people into hunger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way that whole situation was handled was wrong, they should have let the white farmers keep their land, what nobody talks about is the white farmers employed tens of thousands of Blacks, now those jobs are gone too.
Click to expand...


South Africa found out this error as well.


----------



## syrenn

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone must still be growing food.  That has to stop.
> 
> Zimbabwe used to Rhodesia.  It was known as the breadbasket of Africa.  The farms, ranches and orchards of Rhodesia could feed the entire continent.
> 
> When the farms were seized and redistributed to the natives it wasn't simply misused.  It was destroyed.  Most of the white farmers were killed along with any natives that worked on the farms.  The crops were burned in the fields, orchards were burned with fruit still on the trees, entire herds were slaughtered and their bodies left to rot.
> 
> With total irony, after the farmers were driven off or killed and the nation started to tip into starvation, the blame was laid totally at the racist whites who were taking revenge by forcing the people into hunger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way that whole situation was handled was wrong, they should have let the white farmers keep their land, what nobody talks about is the white farmers employed tens of thousands of Blacks, now those jobs are gone too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> South Africa found out this error as well.
Click to expand...




I have friends in SA. They were told by the locals to get out... it was there land and house. If they did not go the next day they would be killed. 

Before they left they Bobbie trapped the house to blow up and torch...so there would be nothing left. If they wanted it they could have the empty husk.


----------



## Katzndogz

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone must still be growing food.  That has to stop.
> 
> Zimbabwe used to Rhodesia.  It was known as the breadbasket of Africa.  The farms, ranches and orchards of Rhodesia could feed the entire continent.
> 
> When the farms were seized and redistributed to the natives it wasn't simply misused.  It was destroyed.  Most of the white farmers were killed along with any natives that worked on the farms.  The crops were burned in the fields, orchards were burned with fruit still on the trees, entire herds were slaughtered and their bodies left to rot.
> 
> With total irony, after the farmers were driven off or killed and the nation started to tip into starvation, the blame was laid totally at the racist whites who were taking revenge by forcing the people into hunger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way that whole situation was handled was wrong, they should have let the white farmers keep their land, what nobody talks about is the white farmers employed tens of thousands of Blacks, now those jobs are gone too.
Click to expand...


Those thousands of blacks got killed too.


----------



## High_Gravity

syrenn said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way that whole situation was handled was wrong, they should have let the white farmers keep their land, what nobody talks about is the white farmers employed tens of thousands of Blacks, now those jobs are gone too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa found out this error as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have friends in SA. They were told by the locals to get out... it was there land and house. If they did not go the next day they would be killed.
> 
> Before they left they Bobbie trapped the house to blow up and torch...so there would be nothing left. If they wanted it they could have the empty husk.
Click to expand...


South Africa went into hell in a hand basket, although not as bad as Zimbabwe. Alot of white South Africans have fled the country, I met a few of them who went to high school with me in Kansas City, a few blacks who can afford it have also left.


----------



## 52ndStreet

High_Gravity said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimbabwe: a new wave of land seizures?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimbabwe: a new wave of land seizures? - CSMonitor.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the Zimbabwe land seizures where aimed at giving back lands to rigthful owners - the natives. And as per joblessness:
> 
> I am of the opinion that Africans are jobless and starve for lack of knowledge and false indoctrination by Western propagandists. I just find so hard to understand how Africans in Africa with all the natural resources can go jobless or starve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because just throwing out the white farmers was a retarded bone headed racist move, just taking away the farms from the whites and just handing the land over to poor Blacks was stupid because the poor blacks don't know how to work the land, so the farms are rotting away and the people are starving. The smart move would have been to keep the white farmers and have them teach the Blacks how to work the land, and than buy out the white farms with a big check, now just toss them out into the streets.
Click to expand...


What the hell do you mean throwing out the White farmers was the wrong thing to do.?!
Listen you Uncle Tom , White people ass kissing homo loving idiot, that is indegenous black land that whites came to , and murdered and raped black people who did nothing to them!,So Mugabe and the black Zimbbweans have every right to retake land that was obtained by way of theft and murder on the part of white European usurpers.!


----------



## ScienceRocks

High_Gravity said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa found out this error as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have friends in SA. They were told by the locals to get out... it was there land and house. If they did not go the next day they would be killed.
> 
> Before they left they Bobbie trapped the house to blow up and torch...so there would be nothing left. If they wanted it they could have the empty husk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> South Africa went into hell in a hand basket, although not as bad as Zimbabwe. Alot of white South Africans have fled the country, I met a few of them who went to high school with me in Kansas City, a few blacks who can afford it have also left.
Click to expand...


*The truth!* Our great, great grand fathers were 100 percent right in seen what would happen, but idiots had to fuck us all. We will wake up one day with the whole world screwed up like this. The whole world will be turned into this toilet at the rate things are going


----------



## ScienceRocks

Show me a first world black nation
-60% black population
-Black leadership

Then Maybe I will open my mind a little, but until then you have nothing besides baseless crap!


----------



## Katzndogz

52ndStreet said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the Zimbabwe land seizures where aimed at giving back lands to rigthful owners - the natives. And as per joblessness:
> 
> I am of the opinion that Africans are jobless and starve for lack of knowledge and false indoctrination by Western propagandists. I just find so hard to understand how Africans in Africa with all the natural resources can go jobless or starve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because just throwing out the white farmers was a retarded bone headed racist move, just taking away the farms from the whites and just handing the land over to poor Blacks was stupid because the poor blacks don't know how to work the land, so the farms are rotting away and the people are starving. The smart move would have been to keep the white farmers and have them teach the Blacks how to work the land, and than buy out the white farms with a big check, now just toss them out into the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell do you mean throwing out the White farmers was the wrong thing to do.?!
> Listen you Uncle Tom , White people ass kissing homo loving idiot, that is indegenous black land that whites came to , and murdered and raped black people who did nothing to them!,So Mugabe and the black Zimbbweans have every right to retake land that was obtained by way of theft and murder on the part of white European usurpers.!
Click to expand...


So goes the popular ideal.

What really happened is that Zimbabwe was once Rhodesia and the breadbasket of the entire African continent.   When the farms, ranches and orchards were repatriated, the new black owners burned the crops in the fields, burned the orchards and slaughtered the livestock leaving the corpses to rot.  Incidentally slaughtering the farmers and whichever hapless black person that worked for them.   

What happened in Zimbabwe was by design and intent.  It should be left alone.  No food aid should be given to these people.  No money.  Nothing.  They got exactly what they wanted and did exactly what they wanted to do.  They can kill each other.  They can eat one another if they are hungry enough.


----------



## Colin

52ndStreet said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the Zimbabwe land seizures where aimed at giving back lands to rigthful owners - the natives. And as per joblessness:
> 
> I am of the opinion that Africans are jobless and starve for lack of knowledge and false indoctrination by Western propagandists. I just find so hard to understand how Africans in Africa with all the natural resources can go jobless or starve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because just throwing out the white farmers was a retarded bone headed racist move, just taking away the farms from the whites and just handing the land over to poor Blacks was stupid because the poor blacks don't know how to work the land, so the farms are rotting away and the people are starving. The smart move would have been to keep the white farmers and have them teach the Blacks how to work the land, and than buy out the white farms with a big check, now just toss them out into the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell do you mean throwing out the White farmers was the wrong thing to do.?!
> Listen you Uncle Tom , White people ass kissing homo loving idiot, that is indegenous black land that whites came to , and murdered and raped black people who did nothing to them!,So Mugabe and the black Zimbbweans have every right to retake land that was obtained by way of theft and murder on the part of white European usurpers.!
Click to expand...


Yeh, of course it was the right thing to do. That's why the country is bankrupt and the farms turned into wildernesses. The racist blacks  want the land but they don't know what to do with it or how to farm it. You should go join your hero Mugabe. You're as big a racist arsehole as he is.


----------



## Katzndogz

By killing all the farm workers (because they worked for "da man", the new owners took out some kind of insurance that NO ONE would be left who knew anything about farming at all.    Robert Mugabe handed out the farms as a form of patronage to the fighters who killed the most people.   The black farmers got necklaced.  Necklacing is the practice of putting a burning tire around the body of the victim so he can watch his wife raped and killed, and chidren killed before he himself dies.    I could kind of understand land repatriation IF the land was given to black farmers but it wasn't.   Black farmers were murdered right along with white farmers.   Zimbabwe grows nothing.  It is starving.  Not one seed, cutting, kid or lamb was spared. 

Whether it is in Africa or Chicago there is nothing that whites did to blacks that is equal to and certainly not worse than what blacks do to one another.

You can't fix stupid.


----------



## Colin




----------



## Ariux

Why is it I can read anything about blacks without thinking something like "Stupid, thievin' n!ggers."  First, the they steal the farms from the white farmers, causing mass starvation (which the Jewish media blamed on drought or anything other than the farms being stolen).   Not to worry, the US gives lots of food aid to Zimbabwe, in spite of Zimbabwe having some of the best farm land in the world.  Now, they're taking away the white companies.  

Hey, stupid, thieving ******s, if you can't run a company successfully yourself, what makes you think you can steal someone else's company and run it successfully?


----------



## Sallow

Robert Mugabe's got to go. He took a fully functional, relatively wealthy country and ran it into the ground. It's appalling.


----------



## Sallow

Matthew said:


> Show me a first world black nation
> -60% black population
> -Black leadership
> 
> Then Maybe I will open my mind a little, but until then you have nothing besides baseless crap!



Economy of Madagascar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/bc.html
Equatorial Guinea - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Mauritius - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Need more?


----------



## Katzndogz

How many are to be considered FIRST world nations?

Since none of those that you cited are.


----------



## Colin

Sallow said:


> Robert Mugabe's got to go. He took a fully functional, relatively wealthy country and ran it into the ground. It's appalling.



His bank account is in fine shape, though!


----------



## ScienceRocks

Sallow said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me a first world black nation
> -60% black population
> -Black leadership
> 
> Then Maybe I will open my mind a little, but until then you have nothing besides baseless crap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Economy of Madagascar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/bc.html
> Equatorial Guinea - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Mauritius - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Need more?
Click to expand...


*Madagascar* is a third world country at $953 per capita(PPP) and ($320). This makes the living standards one of the poorest in the world. 

Approximately 69% of the population lives below the national poverty line threshold of one dollar per day. WebCite query result

Equatorial Guinea-I'll admit because of the oil resources that the PPP per capita is respectable, but 

Infrastructure

Infrastructure is generally old and in poor condition. Surface transport is extremely limited at present, with little more than 700 kilometres of paved roads. The African Development Bank is helping to improve the paved roads from Malabo to Luba and Riaba; the Chinese are undertaking a project to link Mongomo to Bata on the mainland, and the European Union is financing an inter-states road network linking Equatorial Guinea to Cameroon and Gabon. Road maintenance is often inadequate.

Electricity is available in Equatorial Guinea's larger towns thanks to three small overworked hydropower facilities and a number of aged generators. In 1999, national production was about 13 MWh. In Malabo, the American company, CMS-Nomeco, built a 10 megawatt electricity plant financed by the government, which came in line in mid-2000, and plans to double capacity are advancing. This plant provides improved service to the capital, although there are still occasional outages. On the mainland the largest city, Bata, still has regular blackouts.

Equatorial Guinea ranks 121st out of 177 countries on the United Nations Human Development Index. https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/rankorder/2004rank.html


The discovery of sizeable petroleum reserves in recent years is altering the economic and political status of the country. Its gross domestic product (GDP) per capita ranks 28th in the world;[8] however, most of the country's considerable oil wealth actually lies in the hands of only a few people.


Madagascar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Mauritius-


Mauritian society includes people from many different ethnic groups. A majority of the republic's residents are the descendants of people from the Indian subcontinent. Mauritius also contains substantial populations from continental Africa, Madagascar, France, Great Britain, and China, among other places.



The Indo-Mauritians (when the ethnic groups are combined) and Creoles (of African descent) are the predominant population. There are approximately 30,000 Mauritians of Chinese descent, from the Hakka and Cantonese language groups. More than 90% of the Sino-Mauritian community are Roman Catholic[citation needed], the remainder are largely Buddhist.[1]

Demographics of Mauritius - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Not  a majority black population with a moderately good PPP per capita(second world). Can we all admit that africans have a much harder time at it? Some nations within africa are slowly doing better, some worst.


----------



## westwall

52ndStreet said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the Zimbabwe land seizures where aimed at giving back lands to rigthful owners - the natives. And as per joblessness:
> 
> I am of the opinion that Africans are jobless and starve for lack of knowledge and false indoctrination by Western propagandists. I just find so hard to understand how Africans in Africa with all the natural resources can go jobless or starve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because just throwing out the white farmers was a retarded bone headed racist move, just taking away the farms from the whites and just handing the land over to poor Blacks was stupid because the poor blacks don't know how to work the land, so the farms are rotting away and the people are starving. The smart move would have been to keep the white farmers and have them teach the Blacks how to work the land, and than buy out the white farms with a big check, now just toss them out into the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell do you mean throwing out the White farmers was the wrong thing to do.?!
> Listen you Uncle Tom , White people ass kissing homo loving idiot, that is indegenous black land that whites came to , and murdered and raped black people who did nothing to them!,So Mugabe and the black Zimbbweans have every right to retake land that was obtained by way of theft and murder on the part of white European usurpers.!
Click to expand...







Ummmm, probably because they at least knew how to farm.  So long as they were there growing food people ate.  Now the people are starving.  If you think that it is good for people to starve I suppose you have a point.  Considering it is BLACK people who are starving and you supposedly like black people I guess as usual you are opening your trap when it should have been kept closed.


----------



## Pilar

Colin said:


>



Mugabe and (Nation of Islam's infamous Islamic-fascist)  Louis Farrakhan were the two last "friends" of butcher Muammar Qaddafi to the end.


----------



## High_Gravity

52ndStreet said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the Zimbabwe land seizures where aimed at giving back lands to rigthful owners - the natives. And as per joblessness:
> 
> I am of the opinion that Africans are jobless and starve for lack of knowledge and false indoctrination by Western propagandists. I just find so hard to understand how Africans in Africa with all the natural resources can go jobless or starve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because just throwing out the white farmers was a retarded bone headed racist move, just taking away the farms from the whites and just handing the land over to poor Blacks was stupid because the poor blacks don't know how to work the land, so the farms are rotting away and the people are starving. The smart move would have been to keep the white farmers and have them teach the Blacks how to work the land, and than buy out the white farms with a big check, now just toss them out into the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell do you mean throwing out the White farmers was the wrong thing to do.?!
> Listen you Uncle Tom , White people ass kissing homo loving idiot, that is indegenous black land that whites came to , and murdered and raped black people who did nothing to them!,So Mugabe and the black Zimbbweans have every right to retake land that was obtained by way of theft and murder on the part of white European usurpers.!
Click to expand...


Listen here fuck nut, throwing out those white farmers have turned Zimbabwe into an impoverished shit hole when it was once the bread basket of Africa, Mugabe should have cut a deal with the white farmers, keep the cash rolling in. Those whites also employed tens of thousands of Black Africans, those jobs are gone now too, Mugabe should have remembered this quote from the Godfather, its business, never personal you punk bitch.


----------



## High_Gravity

Ariux said:


> Why is it I can read anything about blacks without thinking something like "Stupid, thievin' n!ggers."  First, the they steal the farms from the white farmers, causing mass starvation (which the Jewish media blamed on drought or anything other than the farms being stolen).   Not to worry, the US gives lots of food aid to Zimbabwe, in spite of Zimbabwe having some of the best farm land in the world.  Now, they're taking away the white companies.
> 
> Hey, stupid, thieving ******s, if you can't run a company successfully yourself, what makes you think you can steal someone else's company and run it successfully?



You can go ahead and fuck yourself too you racist piece of trash.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sallow said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me a first world black nation
> -60% black population
> -Black leadership
> 
> Then Maybe I will open my mind a little, but until then you have nothing besides baseless crap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Economy of Madagascar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/bc.html
> Equatorial Guinea - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Mauritius - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Need more?
Click to expand...


What about the Bahamas? its small but majority Black correct?


----------



## ScienceRocks

High_Gravity said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me a first world black nation
> -60% black population
> -Black leadership
> 
> Then Maybe I will open my mind a little, but until then you have nothing besides baseless crap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Economy of Madagascar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/bc.html
> Equatorial Guinea - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Mauritius - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Need more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the Bahamas? its small but majority Black correct?
Click to expand...


One of the most prosperous countries in the Caribbean region, The Bahamas relies on tourism to generate most of its economic activity. Tourism as an industry not only accounts for over 60 percent of the Bahamian GDP, but provides jobs for more than half the country's workforce.[24] Economy - The Bahamas - growth, economic growth 
Because of the absence of direct taxation, the Bahamas has also become a financial haven for the activities of a large number of banking and trust companies, mutual funds, investment firms, and offshore sales and insurance companies. Local firms produce a small array of exports, including salt, cement, timber, pharmaceuticals, and petroleum products refined on Grand Bahama and reexported. 

Read more: Economy - The Bahamas - growth, economic growth Economy - The Bahamas - growth, economic growth


*Second world country* as tourism makes up much of its economy! A lot of rich and trust fund people do business here.


----------



## RoadVirus

High_Gravity said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because just throwing out the white farmers was a retarded bone headed racist move, just taking away the farms from the whites and just handing the land over to poor Blacks was stupid because the poor blacks don't know how to work the land, so the farms are rotting away and the people are starving. The smart move would have been to keep the white farmers and have them teach the Blacks how to work the land, and than buy out the white farms with a big check, now just toss them out into the streets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell do you mean throwing out the White farmers was the wrong thing to do.?!
> Listen you Uncle Tom , White people ass kissing homo loving idiot, that is indegenous black land that whites came to , and murdered and raped black people who did nothing to them!,So Mugabe and the black Zimbbweans have every right to retake land that was obtained by way of theft and murder on the part of white European usurpers.!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen here fuck nut, throwing out those white farmers have turned Zimbabwe into an impoverished shit hole when it was once the bread basket of Africa, Mugabe should have cut a deal with the white farmers, keep the cash rolling in.
Click to expand...


Mugabe was more interested in seeing Blacks get the land then seeing anything good come from the land seizures. He wasn't using his head, he was using his ass.


----------



## Toro

High_Gravity said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because just throwing out the white farmers was a retarded bone headed racist move, just taking away the farms from the whites and just handing the land over to poor Blacks was stupid because the poor blacks don't know how to work the land, so the farms are rotting away and the people are starving. The smart move would have been to keep the white farmers and have them teach the Blacks how to work the land, and than buy out the white farms with a big check, now just toss them out into the streets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell do you mean throwing out the White farmers was the wrong thing to do.?!
> Listen you Uncle Tom , White people ass kissing homo loving idiot, that is indegenous black land that whites came to , and murdered and raped black people who did nothing to them!,So Mugabe and the black Zimbbweans have every right to retake land that was obtained by way of theft and murder on the part of white European usurpers.!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen here fuck nut, throwing out those white farmers have turned Zimbabwe into an impoverished shit hole when it was once the bread basket of Africa, Mugabe should have cut a deal with the white farmers, keep the cash rolling in. Those whites also employed tens of thousands of Black Africans, those jobs are gone now too, Mugabe should have remembered this quote from the Godfather, its business, never personal you punk bitch.
Click to expand...


----------



## High_Gravity

Matthew said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Economy of Madagascar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/bc.html
> Equatorial Guinea - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Mauritius - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Need more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about the Bahamas? its small but majority Black correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of the most prosperous countries in the Caribbean region, The Bahamas relies on tourism to generate most of its economic activity. Tourism as an industry not only accounts for over 60 percent of the Bahamian GDP, but provides jobs for more than half the country's workforce.[24] Economy - The Bahamas - growth, economic growth
> Because of the absence of direct taxation, the Bahamas has also become a financial haven for the activities of a large number of banking and trust companies, mutual funds, investment firms, and offshore sales and insurance companies. Local firms produce a small array of exports, including salt, cement, timber, pharmaceuticals, and petroleum products refined on Grand Bahama and reexported.
> 
> Read more: Economy - The Bahamas - growth, economic growth Economy - The Bahamas - growth, economic growth
> 
> 
> *Second world country* as tourism makes up much of its economy! A lot of rich and trust fund people do business here.
Click to expand...


Second world is a start, hopefully they can get even better.


----------

